# female living in Doha, advce required.



## LesleyMary (Jan 9, 2009)

Hello
I have been offered a role for 20,000 qatari per month, free housing, medical insurance, flight home every year.
Please advise if this package is enough to live on to have a good life in Doha.

Reference relocating as a single female, is it easy to make expat friends and what is the social life in Doha like ? I hear a lot of people go to Dubai at weekends due to a poor social life , is this a rumour or correct ?

Thanks for your help.


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

LesleyMary said:


> Hello I have been offered a role for 20,000 qatari per month, free housing, medical insurance, flight home every year. Please advise if this package is enough to live on to have a good life in Doha. Reference relocating as a single female, is it easy to make expat friends and what is the social life in Doha like ? I hear a lot of people go to Dubai at weekends due to a poor social life , is this a rumour or correct ? Thanks for your help.


For sure, Doha is not as easy as Dubai or the UAE but their infrastructure is catching up. I don't think it's cheap to live there, I believe their supermarkets aren't fantastic either. One of the gripes I've heard from people is the matter of exiting the country. Unless you have an annual pass, which means you can come and go as you want for whatever reason, your sponsor has to issue an NOC every time you want to travel. I don't know how much either costs, but you would normally only get the former if you are of a certain level or required to travel for work. Generally, if you aren't required to travel for work, you would have to pay. Moneywise, if you have housing and utilities provided, as a single person, then your monthly package is your own, so that's not a bad deal as all you have to pay for is transport, food, toiletries and personal items.


----------

